# John Deere 111 Replacing engine seal



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello,

I have a deere 111 11HP tractor and the seal on the bottom of the engine is leaking oil. The clutch has to be removed first, do I just pull out the center bolt holding the clutch to remove it? Does the entire engine need to be removed to replace the seal, or can it be done from underneath the engine. Also since there is oil all over the pullies and underside of the frame I was wondering if the tractor could be turned on its side for a pressure washing (the deck has been removed?)

Any hints on how to replace the seal would be appreciated. Thanks Bob

Briggs 11HP
Model 252707
type 0201-01
Code 80022511


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

drain your fuel and oil and disconnect and remove the battery and unplug the plug wires from the spark plug and put it on its side if you need to. You should be able to do the seal with the engine in place,make sure its good and clean,remove the clutch,center bolt first,unplug any wiring,and the clutch should slide right off. use a small screw driver and get below the seal lip and try rocking it out of the seat. Lube the lip of the new seal, i normally put a small amount of grease inside the seal to keep it lubed and from having the spring pop out of the lip. slide the new seal over the crank (make sure there is no key in the key way) get it seated with your fingers, it should go in easy, lightly tap it into place all the way around the seal make sure its evenly seated and in the same location as the one old one. put the clutch back on in reverse of how you took it off. When you upright the mower, and get your oil and gas in and start it, it may smoke for a time but it will burn off.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Rotti,

Thanks for all the info. I am going to try it tomorrow. I was thinking about putting the mower on its side just to clean it, but now with your idea to try to replace the seal without pulling the engine sounds like something worth trying. I will let you know how things go tomorrow. Bob


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

As long as you have clear access to the seal it should work


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I was able to get it sealed. It was a very tight fit as far as getting the seal past the opening in the frame where the spindle comes down. Bob


----------

